# Complete brake disassembly?



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

So my Centaur skeleton brakes have seized between the bridge and the rear arm pivot, looks like there is a washer that's in there that has rusted. I have taken off the front arm and the bridge setscrew, but I can't figure out how the heck to get the bridge off the rear arm. The main bolt is only threaded part way, but there must be a way to get them apart? The Park tool site isn't very helpful...


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Try the Campagnolo technical support site http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/doc/doccatid_4.jsp
See if your model is there. The PDFs should give you a breakdown of the parts for your brake


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There is a second section of threading.

The next part with the flats should unscrew.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the exploded diagram for that year, but it isn't any help. I understand that there is a second threaded part, but in order to undo the bolt the nut has to be loosened, which in turn requires the bolt to turn... I think I can loosen the nut, but I can't figure out how it comes apart.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I figured it out! The diagram didn't clearly show that the front threaded portion is larger than the rear, so the nut slides over the unthreaded part. Man those washers are more rust than metal, I have a bad feeling the parts are going to be more expensive than buying new calipers...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

If all you need is washers, try to get a decent measurement of the thickness, ID and OD. You might be able to find stainless steel washers to replaced the rusted ones, or even make your own. I keep scrap stainless steel sheetmetal around for just such uses. If an aplliance of mine wears out, I save a piece of the housing, that might come in handy some day. Washer's don't have to be very round to work. Drill the hole first, then cut a square around the hole. Clipping off the corners make an octagon, if the square washer isn't good enough.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice C-40, I'm sure these washers are difficult to find in regular steel, nm stainless. For anyone interested, the bolts/washers are M6 and M7, for M6 the inner diameter of the washer is ~0.25 inches, and they all seem to be 0.5mm (~0.02 inches) thick.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

What you need is probably called a "shim", not a "washer".

Search for the category "shim" at McMaster-Carr , it appears they have stuff that may work for you. 
McMaster-Carr


----------

